# Pointing Lab



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone have a line on where I can get a good one here in Utah?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My dad got one from an old fellar in South Jordan, I don't recall the name nor would I recommend him, so if someone does recommend and old fellar in South Jordan who makes you listen to him tell stories of the good ole days, keep shopping. Very nice guy, but I don't care for the dog.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Post up over in the Utahbirddogs forum in the retriever section and you'll likely get a lead or two. http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/
Good luck!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Ironman said:


> Post up over in the Utahbirddogs forum in the retriever section and you'll likely get a lead or two. http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/
> Good luck!


Thank you sir. That should help me find what I'm looking for. 

Huge, I will beware of the crazy dog pedler. Thank you too.


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Why do you want to limit yourself to a PL from Utah?? I would be very leary of the PL market here. Do some research on the PL lines. If your dead-set on a Utah PL, Make sure BOTH the dam and the sire point and perferably a repeat breeding with references.

The closest PL breeders, I personally would consider is Black Forest or Bearpoint kennels. Both in Colorado.

Save a little extra coin and go with a reputable breeder.JMO

Matt


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Nasher said:


> Why do you want to limit yourself to a PL from Utah?? I would be very leary of the PL market here. Do some research on the PL lines. If your dead-set on a Utah PL, Make sure BOTH the dam and the sire point and perferably a repeat breeding with references.
> 
> The closest PL breeders, I personally would consider is Black Forest or Bearpoint kennels. Both in Colorado.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good information Matt. I will check out both breeders in Colorado.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a guy in Morgan who sells pointing labs. So if your in the market for a slightly overweight lab, that has a rear leg that flings out to the side when it runs and likes to be rubbed by the bottom of your shoes, creating a big mess on your best buds floor, give him a call.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you been drinking Absinth again? :shock:


----------

